# Saparbek Safarov vs Tomasz Narkun Staredown (funny video)



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

> At the weigh-ins for M-1 Challenge XXVIII in Russia this weekend, a staredown between two fighters went horribly wrong, leading to a fight before the real fight went down.
> 
> Saparbek Safarov had just weighed in and was staring down Tomasz Narkun, when Tomasz began egging Saparbek on with some aggressive posturing and even lightly punching his chin and slapping his opponent around. The pair toyed with each other until Safarov snapped and struck Narkun with an open hand, leading to more hard slapping and an intervention from M-1 officials.
> 
> Safarov was disqualified from the event, and his future is currently uncertain in M-1 after his dirty actions at the weigh-ins. Imagine if he made it to the fight with all that rage – what could have happened?!


Source

Sadly the fight never happened...


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

What a cheap shot that punch was, totally uncalled for.


----------

